# Five Seniors Die (In One Week) After Receiving Flu Shot in Assisted Care Center in Georgia



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2014)

In one week, five seniors have died at this center after receiving the flu shot, workers are not saying if it's related to the vaccines...http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/6-seniors-die-after-flu-shot-at-assisted-care-center-in-georgia/



> Health Impact News has just received urgent information from health care workers at Hope Assisted Living & Memory Care in Dacula, Georgia. According to our informants, on Friday November 7, 2014, all the residents received flu vaccinations. They all reportedly developed a fever immediately, and within one week, five of the residents died.
> 
> According to its website, Hope Assisted Living & Memory Care specializes in Alzheimer’s and Dementia care. Our sources indicate that 5 fatalities in one week is extremely unusual, as the center “maybe loses a couple of people every 6 months or longer to Alzheimers.” One source stated to Health Impact News:
> 
> ...


----------



## Don M. (Nov 16, 2014)

My wife got a flu shot a few weeks ago, and within hours, she was sick as could be.  She spent most of the following 2 days either in bed, or vomiting, and couldn't keep anything down.  After a couple of days, she could handle some soup or jello, but it was nearly a week before she fully recuperated.  Needless to say, I passed on the flu shot, and I doubt that either of us will be in any big hurry to participate in future "experiments".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2014)

I respect everyone who chooses to get a flu shot, but my husband and I have stopped taking them years ago, and neither of us have had the flu.  I'm not sold on their effectiveness, and I'm not crazy about some of the ingredients in those vaccines either.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 16, 2014)

The last flu shot I received was when I was still a pre-teen. Nothing since. I just don't like the numbers ...


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 17, 2014)

I've gotten a yearly flu shot for years, ever since I had the real flu.  No problems, and no flu since.  That flu scared the bejeesus out of me -- I seriously wondered if I might die of it.  And it flattened me for nearly 3 weeks.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2014)

Just aj few FACTS to chew on....

https://www.health.ny.gov/diseases/communicable/influenza/fact_sheet.htm




> Every year in the United States:





> On average more than 200,000 people are hospitalized from flu complications, and;
> More than 23,600 people die from flu (with a range of 3,349-48,614 people); about 90% of such deaths occur in persons aged 65 years and older.




SOOOO   with that... I am out of this thread...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2014)

I usually get  the vaccine although last year I didn't bother.  I have to pay for it since I'm not 65 yet, but my dh gets it free.  This year I got it in a local chemist shop and it was £10.  We are flying next week and I don't want to be sick.  My dh got a mild reaction from his this year, just felt a bit tired and achey for a day.  I had this reaction once in my 40's.  

I had a very bad case of the flu in Oct 2012 and had not had a flu jab.  It took me nearly a month to fully recover.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2014)

The flu is just one attempt by Mommy Nature to cut back on the bulging population, but she has some more deadly measures that she employs from time to time...


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> The flu is just one attempt by Mommy Nature to cut back on the bulging population, but she has some more deadly measures that she employs from time to time...



Like Presidential elections every four years ... 

New McDonald's sandwiches ...

... and Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2014)

And lawyers advertising that they can make you rich if you have been in an accident...


----------



## 911 (Nov 17, 2014)

I have always noticed that when things go seriously wrong with flu shots or pneumonia shots or polio shots or whatever the medicine, they usually use the very young or the very old. Why is that? No one talks about maybe they were allergic to the medicines contained in the vaccine. Don't they ask everyone if they are allergic to eggs or shell fish and so on? If a million seniors received the flu shot and five died, what is that percentage? Something like 0.000005. So, I would guess the reward may outweigh the risk?

Just asking.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2014)

911 said:


> I have always noticed that when things go seriously wrong with flu shots or pneumonia shots or polio shots or whatever the medicine, they usually use the very young or the very old. Why is that? No one talks about maybe they were allergic to the medicines contained in the vaccine. Don't they ask everyone if they are allergic to eggs or shell fish and so on? If a million seniors received the flu shot and five died, what is that percentage? Something like 0.000005. So, I would guess the reward may outweigh the risk?
> 
> Just asking.



Agree.  Worth the risk.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 17, 2014)

911 said:


> I have always noticed that when things go seriously wrong with flu shots or pneumonia shots or polio shots or whatever the medicine, they usually use the very young or the very old. Why is that? No one talks about maybe they were allergic to the medicines contained in the vaccine. Don't they ask everyone if they are allergic to eggs or shell fish and so on? If a million seniors received the flu shot and five died, what is that percentage? Something like 0.000005. So, I would guess the reward may outweigh the risk?
> 
> Just asking.



I agree, I'll go with the percentage.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2014)

They use the young and old as test subjects because they are the ones that are hit the hardest by the viruses. 

Numbers will vary according to your source - not all sources should be trusted. In fact, there have been so many creative accounting practices in the results that it's hard to trust any of them.

With the FluZone vaccine that SeaBreeze cited, the percentage of seniors that died from the vaccine was *1.2%* among FluZone High Dose and FluZone 1. *13.5%* experienced serious adverse reactions. 

This is what is stated on the label of the vaccines themselves.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 17, 2014)

Totally *AGREE*!!



911 said:


> I have always noticed that when things go seriously wrong with flu shots or pneumonia shots or polio shots or whatever the medicine, they usually use the very young or the very old. Why is that? No one talks about maybe they were allergic to the medicines contained in the vaccine. Don't they ask everyone if they are allergic to eggs or shell fish and so on? If a million seniors received the flu shot and five died, what is that percentage? Something like 0.000005. So, I would guess the reward may outweigh the risk?
> 
> Just asking.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 17, 2014)

I got a bad cold/bordering the flu in January 2000. Had to go the VA and take 4 days off from work. No flu shot. 
In 2009, right before New Year's Eve, I got a bad cold that turned into the flu. New Year's Eve, Saturday, was suppose to be fun for us, but I was in bed coughing pretty badly and taking an OTC cold med. On Sunday, I was still coughing pretty bad and we were on the verge of calling 911, but decided not to. Come Monday morning, called the doctor and was able to see him that morning. Wife took me and I put on a surgical mask in the office. Doctor sent me to get a lung x-ray and the x-ray should a spot of pneumonia on one lung. Doctor gave me antibiotics. Didn't have a flu shot before this happened. 

Now, each year, wife and I get a flu shot. She gets it free from the company insurance and I (previously) got it free from the VA, but this year got it free from Medicare. I got the double-dose Senior one, plus a pneumonia shot. Both in the same shoulder. That shoulder did hurt for a weekend, but the pain went away with some Motrin. 

Our immune system just isn't tough enough to fight off any approaching serious cold or flu, so we both get the shot. To us, way to many people go out into the public (Wal Mart and other stores, plus restaurants with colds......even to church). A little "preventative maintenance", as in the flu shot, just gives us a better reassurance in our minds than going without it.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 17, 2014)

The reason they use the young and the old in these stories is that they generally are most affect due to their immune systems being most compromised; people in the middle have built up their protection by that the time they've reached a certain age, but, then many loose those protections as they pass a certain age.  Such is life, thing of a plant life.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2014)

AprilT said:


> The reason they use the young and the old in these stories is that they generally are most affect due to their immune systems being most compromised; people in the middle have built up their protection by that the time they've reached a certain age, but, then many loose those protections as they pass a certain age.  Such is life, thing of a plant life.



yep.. like the shingles thing.  We lose much of our antibodies as we age.   As for the flu,  People really don't die of the flu, they die of complications of the flu. Pneumonia is a big one.  Older people generally have more comorbid conditions too, which makes them more susceptible.  CHF comes to mind.. a weakened heart with fluid build-up in the lungs would be a breeding ground for pneumonia, and the heart couldn't handle the strain.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 17, 2014)

The one good thing about dying from the flu is that by the time that happens,I`m sure you welcome it. I know when I had the flu,back in 1972, I thought I was going to die and didn`t really care. Just put me out of this pain. So I will continue to get the shot,and so far,at least,it has protected me. Or I have been awfully lucky....


----------



## oldman (Nov 17, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> The one good thing about dying from the flu is that by the time that happens,I`m sure you welcome it. I know when I had the flu,back in 1972, I thought I was going to die and didn`t really care. Just put me out of this pain. So I will continue to get the shot,and so far,at least,it has protected me. Or I have been awfully lucky....



I felt the same way when I had double pneumonia. I could have cared less about anything, but I forced myself to eat and still lost a bunch of weight.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 17, 2014)

911 said:


> I have always noticed that when things go seriously wrong with flu shots or pneumonia shots or polio shots or whatever the medicine, they usually use the very young or the very old. Why is that? No one talks about maybe they were allergic to the medicines contained in the vaccine. Don't they ask everyone if they are allergic to eggs or shell fish and so on? If a million seniors received the flu shot and five died, what is that percentage? Something like 0.000005. So, I would guess the reward may outweigh the risk?
> 
> Just asking.



Flu shots are handed out like pancakes to some folks.  I mean there must be doctors that ask all the right questions about allergies to any of the ingredients in flu shots.  I am fortunate not to have any ill-effect whatsoever from my flu shot.  It was my first ever, and it was highly recommended because of my breathing issues.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> The one good thing about dying from the flu is that by the time that happens,I`m sure you welcome it. I know when I had the flu,back in 1972, I thought I was going to die and didn`t really care. Just put me out of this pain. So I will continue to get the shot,and so far,at least,it has protected me. Or I have been awfully lucky....



That reminds me of that old joke... "I was so sick everyone was afraid I was going to die, while I was afraid I wasn't."


----------

